# Need a Clonazepam or benzo break? PHENIBUT!!!



## P2theP (Apr 30, 2010)

So it might seem silly that I'm excited about it, seeing you can only take it about once a week without tolerance developing. But if you find 2 days a week where you can go without Clonazepam (Klonopin), and replace one of your other Clonazepam days with Phenibut, you're now getting 3 days off of the benzo per week. In other words 4 days a week on the benzo, 1 day on the herbal remedy, and 2 days with nothing.

That's my goal for this upcoming school year. I was on 2mg of Clonazepam a day last school year which helped me a lot and I did a good job of never increasing my dosage. But I still went through some withdrawal over the summer when taking big breaks from it. It would only hit me after three or four days because Clonazepam stays in your system up to 72 hours.

Phenibut's the only herbal remedy to have an effect as powerful as a drug. To me, it feels similar to 2 shots of vodka and the buzz lasts basically all day (as long as you buy good stuff). Anyways, just food for thought. But I'm excited about anything that'll help me split up and diminish my benzo intake.

Hope this is a helpful suggestion to others stuck on the benzo routine. 

If anyone else has something they take on benzo off days they wanna suggest that they don't take daily, I'm definitely all ears.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm staying off benzos right now because of addiction potential, but this phenibut thing sounds interesting. Where do you get yours?

Also, if you have a day where you're not really doing anything that would require you to interact with other people, you could try smoking some marijuana that day instead. It increases anxiety for most people but it can be a really wonderful drug for some people, me included.


----------



## P2theP (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah Broseph, avoiding benzos is the best thing no doubt. I'm on them mainly cause I've already tried most of the common go to safer drugs first to no avail. I do wish my doc was willing to prescribe Parnate, I'd rather have success with an MAOI which is safer than benzos but most docs for some reason don't see it that way. 

Funny you recommend Marijuana because I was almost going to compare Phenibut's effects to that as well. It's closer to the alcohol feel, but there is a high and tingly feeling to it. Marijuana itself is too hit or miss for me. But a nice suggestion cause it's something I enjoy on the odd off day. And for some it helps on the daily.

SNS Phenibut XT. You'll often read up that 1500mg is a good number to start, which would be three pills. But 5 pills is bang on for me. I can still feel it's effects now and I took them at around 1pm (10 hrs ago), mind you I only started feeling it at around 3:30pm. It's supposed to take roughly 2-3 hrs to kick in. So you have to plan ahead.


----------



## VoltaGhost (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't find much valid or reliable information on Phenibut. Can someone tell me more about it and where to get it? I would assume a place like GNC? Also: Why have I not heard of this? Is this one of those things doctors don't want you to know about because it's not a patented drug?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Gabapentin / Pregabalin are good to avoid benzo routine.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

VoltaGhost said:


> I can't find much valid or reliable information on Phenibut. Can someone tell me more about it and where to get it? I would assume a place like GNC? Also: Why have I not heard of this? Is this one of those things doctors don't want you to know about because it's not a patented drug?


Its another crazy russian invention, they are definatly original gotta give them that.


----------



## AgentScully (Dec 1, 2010)

*I'm totally going to try this*

I'm on 1mg on Klonopin/day. I'm going to order this- it's cheap on Amazon- is it better to get the powder or capsules? I'm sure the powder, but it sounds like a pain in the ***...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AgentScully said:


> I'm on 1mg on Klonopin/day. I'm going to order this- it's cheap on Amazon- is it better to get the powder or capsules? I'm sure the powder, but it sounds like a pain in the ***...


My friend got the powder and says it tastes really bad. You'll need gel capsules to put the powder in unless you wanna taste that nasty stuff.


----------



## AgentScully (Dec 1, 2010)

No, I'm good. The L-glutamine is bad enough...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I would suggest this one with memantine, ive read one anecdote it works for phenibut tolerance, altough one report my own experience with GBL confirms it seems to fully supress any tolerance, so worth a try i gues.

Ive actually gotten interested in phenibut myself lately, been reading much more positive anecdotes, its just the withdrawal/tolerance problem wich made me skeptical about it, but if memantine also does it magic with this one it can work on a regular basis.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

broseph said:


> I'm staying off benzos right now because of addiction potential, but this phenibut thing sounds interesting. Where do you get yours?
> 
> Also, if you have a day where you're not really doing anything that would require you to interact with other people, you could try smoking some marijuana that day instead. It increases anxiety for most people but it can be a really wonderful drug for some people, me included.


MJ is no substitute for a GABA drug.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

JohnG said:


> Gabapentin / Pregabalin are good to avoid benzo routine.


Gabapentin did almost nothing for me, but I must say that pregabalin is awesome, except it's expensive. I can't wait to try the phenibut personally.


----------



## abitshaky (Jan 7, 2011)

ive been using phenibut on and off for around 12 months

can highly recommend being careful with it, tolerance builds quickly and coming off it can be a *****, terrible insomnia

it has been very effective in dealing with anxiety and sleep issues. Get very good sleep and feel relaxed in general at low doses (up to 1 gram)>

When dosage was increased, as tolerance built up, to up to 2 grams man did it knock me about. Slept very well but woke up with no feeling in my right arm that lasted a couple of minutes and a feeling like a big night on the turps that would last all day. Then when stopped taking it had completely sleepless nights for up to 5 days

Now take it maybe twice a fortnight, 1 gram 3 to 4 hours before bed and it works a treat, good nights sleep, clear head and relaxed mood.


----------



## Destined2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Phenibut is not a herbal supplement and it is most definitely a drug, just not a controlled one.

My experience with it- bought 2 types (powder and capsules) of two different brands (NutraPlanet and XT) and nothing. Experimented with different dosages from 1- 2.5g and seriously haven't noticed any effects other than the initial dizziness. The only time it did "work" is when i took 1g before bed and woke up completely disoriented, with drunk-like feeling. 

Maybe will try 4g just to completely write it off.


----------



## abitshaky (Jan 7, 2011)

Destined2B said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Phenibut is not a herbal supplement and it is most definitely a drug, just not a controlled one.
> 
> My experience with it- bought 2 types (powder and capsules) of two different brands (NutraPlanet and XT) and nothing. Experimented with different dosages from 1- 2.5g and seriously haven't noticed any effects other than the initial dizziness. The only time it did "work" is when i took 1g before bed and woke up completely disoriented, with drunk-like feeling.
> 
> Maybe will try 4g just to completely write it off.


4g is a ****load.

Possible quality of the brand? Primaforce is the brand i used


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

4 g is way too much, if you're getting dizzy from 1g you really shouldn't be taking any more than that. I think it just doesn't work for you. I take XT and I only need .5 g to get anxiety relief.

Also, I've noticed that you drinking lots of water when your on phenibut helps a lot for getting rid of the hangover.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I made regular breaks from daily 8mg Klonopin with (Desoxy)Phenobarbital every ~3 months, but most doctors won't prescribe it. Works like a charm though.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Non cross dependent drugs are essential when using benzo's imo, i had dummy withdrawals once after taking benzo's for a while, just took GHB for a couple days and everything went away without issues, barbs and phenibut are simular.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

I finally got some of this stuff. :clap

I find 1 to 1.75 grams with benzos are good or 2 to 3 grams alone for a powerful effect. I see no need to exceed 3 grams or so.

But 1 gram should help with anxiety.

I liked it, had no problem with hangovers or addiction. But I wouldn't use it more than 2-3 times a week.

I want more


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

I can also vouch for Pregabalin's effectiveness for benzo withdrawal. It's also said to be amazing for GBL.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

I can also vouch for Pregabalin's effectiveness for benzo withdrawal. Also said to be amazing for GBL.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

GBL IS LIKE YUMMY PLASTIC VOMIT MADNESS JOY (and phenibut is.. ok)


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

MBL said:


> GBL IS LIKE YUMMY PLASTIC VOMIT MADNESS JOY (and phenibut is.. ok)


Phenibut seems a complete joke compared to G, with G its nearly impossible to get dependent unless you take it 24/7 while phenibut has EXTREME tolerance and dependency issues, G seems to be the most benign downer available.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

i took 2mg ok kpin last night. Im not gonna take any until sunday or monday, then im gonna take 3mg for the full effects..the tolerence is rediculous for me.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

King Moonracer said:


> i took 2mg ok kpin last night. Im not gonna take any until sunday or monday, then im gonna take 3mg for the full effects..the tolerence is rediculous for me.


Not only for you, i would expect long term negative effects by rapidly diminshing GABAB activity like this.


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

Avoiding benzos is the best idea ever hahaha. Maybe I will try this? I'm going to start cycling benzos/weed/valerian or something I think, don't want to get addicted and SSRIs help but are not enough.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

kerosene said:


> Avoiding benzos is the best idea ever hahaha. Maybe I will try this? I'm going to start cycling benzos/weed/valerian or something I think, don't want to get addicted and SSRIs help but are not enough.


Keep in mind that for some tolerance and dependency occur even faster then with benzo's.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

I have tolerance to benzos(lorazepam) which I take only ocasionaly so if tolerance to phenibut is even stronger I don't want to loose money for that stuff. I prefer to get more lorazepam and see what paroxetine will do.


----------

